# red tail boa



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

what is a good online place to order a red tail boas
my lfs has baby ones for $299...i know i can get them cheaper


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

299 is a retail price, if you go to .

www.ssnakess.com
OR
Kingsnake.com

you might be able to find something a little better in your area.

Redtails are awesome, but remember they get very big.. so you will need a large enclosure..
Try and stay away from TANKS made of glass for fish, try getting a custom tank for reptiles!

Malice


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

WOOOOOOW........My Pet store is selling them for 129.99 Don't pay that much. Shop around. I hate high prices.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i bought a red tail when i was a youngster. it fit in my hand. It grew over 9'! fat ass hell! like a fat ass football! they get huge! better handle it alllll the time cause once i got into other sh*t and didnt handle her she got mean ass hell and my dad was the only one with the balls to hold and get bit by her. she was f*cking mean. long story but someone stold her out of my dads gf house.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

$80 here. Prehistoric Pets


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

that site rocks! im gonna look into them and i might get a snake!


----------

